# Rotation script avatar



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know how to make a rotation script your avatar?
Sephiroth has done it...
Its mainly because Vishi so fishi made me another avatar, but I also like 2D metroid...

I.E.





Those images


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 18, 2008)

You can't use the new one anyway as it is 3 times the size limit for avatars.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

Even If I'm hosting it?
I know about the size...
VISHI SO FISHI isn't perfect with 73h 1337 7r!mm!n6


----------



## strata8 (Aug 18, 2008)

imagerotate.com

That's how he does it.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> imagerotate.com
> 
> That's how he does it.




no i dont i do it from gimp2 and another program..

pshh....imagerotate is cheap


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

and yes i will make the size smalle for that 2marow..


----------



## strata8 (Aug 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's how Seprinoth rotates his images without using an animation. Or he uses a script similar to Antoligy's.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm thinking that sephiroth has a really advanced .txt file hosted somewhere, that contains a link to an image rotater/or a file convert thing that converts it to a php file.
Or maybe costello let him use a .php extension for a special allowance?


btw. Strata8 I really mean that I will do anything.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Here:
http://www.imagerotate.com/sig/3506737.png


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Here:
> http://www.imagerotate.com/sig/3506737.png


Hey thanks!
I thought it HAD to be PHP!


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 18, 2008)

```
RewriteEngineÂÂon
RewriteRule ^dynamicimage.png$ dynamicimage.php [L]
```

CODE

You're all fools.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> ```
> RewriteEngineÂÂon
> RewriteRule ^dynamicimage.png$ dynamicimage.php [L]
> ```
> ...


SHUT UP!
I knew that...


----------



## Sephi (Aug 18, 2008)

Go talk to Deletable_Man :/


----------

